# Dimensions of all over designs, sleeve designs, etc



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

I apologize ahead of time if this already out there. But I have been looking and I cant find the dimensions of the following item: 

keep in mind I am using Photoshop I need to know in inches.

All over designs (front/back)
sleeves (short and long)
Beanies
Button shirts
and do buttons need to come off before pressed?


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Dimentions*

I use photoshop also. I have a dtg and my size front or back is up to apprx 11x19. sleeves im not sure depends on what they want and the length of the sleeve you could go the length of the printer which is about 19 inches. Buttons shirts all over design i didn't seem to have great luck with. I didnt take buttons off but with dtg it has to be so close that the buttons get in the way. Just seems like extra work. Not sure which process you use but thats with the dtg. hope it helps some. karen


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> All over designs (front/back)


It really depends on the size of the t-shirt. Not all shirts are the same size dimensions.

To get the right sizing, you should ask your printer what size graphic they recommend.


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

Rodney, I ca't believe I never thought of that.lol. I am actually the one doing the printing. I reread the printers manual and did some research on DTG printing and found some good info. Thank you.


----------

